# Dosing Fe EDDHA



## Victor (11 May 2014)

Hi, guys! I begin to dose Fe EDDHA in my tank few days ago. But it makes my water becomes reddish. I've dosed only 0,3 ppm of iron. What I need to do to avoid the water clouding?


----------



## sciencefiction (12 May 2014)

Do you dose anything else at the same time?


----------



## Victor (12 May 2014)

sciencefiction said:


> Do you dose anything else at the same time?


 yes, micronutrients chelated by EDTA.


----------



## ian_m (12 May 2014)

Why dosing separate Fe ? Does not your micronutrients contain enough Fe ? It is very rare for plants to suffer lack of Fe, especially if dosing micro as well ?


----------



## sciencefiction (12 May 2014)

After a bit of reading it seems that Fe EDDHA can turn the water reddish. Also, it could be an indication you may already have too much iron in the water.
As Ian_m says, maybe you don't need the extra iron. If plants are lacking iron, it's easy to see, new leaves grow paler, show chlorosis but doesn't affect old leaves.

Here is a good article on Fe EDDHA

http://edepot.wur.nl/155619


----------



## Victor (12 May 2014)

sciencefiction said:


> Also, it could be an indication you may already have too much iron in the water.


 So the tendency is a decrease of cloudy water over time because the plants will absorb the remaining iron?


ian_m said:


> Why dosing separate Fe ? Does not your micronutrients contain enough Fe ? It is very rare for plants to suffer lack of Fe, especially if dosing micro as well ?


 Because I bought two separate packages, one containing only iron and another containing micronutrients. Do you think 0,1 ppm of iron per week is enough to plants? Thank you.


----------



## sciencefiction (12 May 2014)

Victor said:


> So the tendency is a decrease of cloudy water over time because the plants will absorb the remaining iron?



Not really sure about this to be honest but I don't think so.
Generally because iron doesn't last long as in being available to the plants and reacts with other stuff easily you best bet is to dose at least 3 times a week, depending on the amount/type of plants and there demands but it could be more than 0.1ppm but rather 5-6 times this amount a week, something like 0.2ppm 3 times a week maybe but someone else may have a better idea.
Iron deficiency is easy to determine if you have a lack of it. Plants will grow yellow/pale new leaves.


----------



## three-fingers (12 May 2014)

Fe EDDHA seems to tint the water red at about about 0.1ppm for me. I just use a small amount (0.05ppm) of it mixed into my trace mix so that I don't get this red tint. I don't have an iron deficiency and I don't think Fe EDDHA is needed, but it was cheap at a local garden centre so thought I'd experiment.


----------

